# H&P



## lkoch829 (May 9, 2008)

Can one charge for a History and Physical when the procedure done has no global days?  Is a preoperative H&P included in every code, regardless of global days?

Thanks!


----------



## janice.moore (May 11, 2008)

You can charge for it, but it probably won't be covered.  A pre-op H&P usually isn't medically necessary for a procedure with 0 global days and therefore is not billable or payable.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 12, 2008)

You can charge an e/m with mod -25 along with a procedure as long as the procedure was not the scheduled reason for the visit (i.e the provider did not know they would be performing the procedure at the time the appt was scheduled).


----------



## Jagadish (May 13, 2008)

I agree with Lisa. But modifier 25 goes with E/M along with a procedure that carries 0 or 10 global f/u days.


----------

